# Trim the paper on canon printer loading?



## Tancredi (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi,
I have a Plotter Canon W6200 and I load often type of paper: photographic paper, common paper, adhesive paper..
But every time I load a new roll, it cut a piece.
I see instructions but don't show the way to avoid it.
Is there a way to avoid automatic cut at loading?
Thanks

__________________
Original gift ideas for every occasion!  (idee regalo for italian language).


----------

